# Speedlite for EOS-R



## anthony_s (Dec 12, 2018)

any recommendations for small speedlite on my new EOS-R, primarily for fill flash at indoor, family events. TIA, anthony


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 12, 2018)

The two smallest Canon speedlites are the EX-90 (GN:9) and the EL-100 (GN:26). 
The El-100 is "bounceable" where the EX-90 is not, Maybe the EX-90 is not powerfull enough in some situations but as fill Flash probably enough.
Both speedlite do Support to act as master flas when someday in the future the wish arises to control one or more remote flashes wireless (infrared signals).


----------



## anthony_s (Dec 12, 2018)

Thank you kindly for the info.  anthony


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 12, 2018)

I occasionally use the EX-90 for with a EOS-M camera, and it is barely adequate, especially if you want to bounce. I prefer using the 470ex-ai for when I don't need the 600ex. The 470ex-ai supports zoom range up to 105mm which matches well with the EF/RF 24-105 f/4 IS. The 600ex supports up to 200mm (i.e. 70-200s). The ai is nice because it can reposition the flash head for you when you switch between landscape/portrait orientation automatically.


----------

